# New posts appearing on wrong page



## Theo R Cwithin (Nov 5, 2019)

In the last few days, I've noticed that new posts have started showing up automatically, which is nice. However, these updates append to the bottom of whatever page I'm reading, instead of staying hidden until I get to the last page of the thread. The new posts show up again in their proper place on the last page. 

For example, if I'm on page 1 of a 4-page thread and a new message is posted, that new post shows up at the bottom of page 1, instead of waiting to show until I get to page 4 (where it shows up again, in the correct order).

(I'm running chrome on a desktop, if that matters.)

Is this working as intended?
I poked around for an account setting to prevent this, but couldn't find anything.

Thanks!


----------



## Morrus (Nov 5, 2019)

I have no idea what any of that means! New posts appearing automatically?


----------



## darjr (Nov 5, 2019)

It’s the auto refresh, I think. I see it in busy threads. I think the auto refresh is putting new posts at the bottom of the page. The order clears up, though.


----------



## Umbran (Nov 6, 2019)

I've seen this since day one.

For @Morrus:  Say you are in a multi-page thread.  You're on page 4 of a 5 page thread.  You click "Reply" on a post, enter your text, and Post Reply.

What you see is Page 4, with your own post at the end of the page - even if the thread also has a page 5.  You see your own post at the end of the page you are on, when he expected to be jumped to see his post at the end of page 5.  If you refresh, or go to the last page, you see that your post is actually at the end of the thread.

It is not an issue of actual function.  Just a quick of display behavior.


----------



## Len (Nov 6, 2019)

It's not just if you post a reply. Just sitting on a page it will auto-update with new posts at the bottom - even if you're looking at page 1 and the new replies should be on page 99.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 6, 2019)

Or, right, I see. Yes, it's like Facebook etc. - new posts automatically appear without you having to refresh the page. No, I don't know if there's an individual setting for that.


----------



## SkidAce (Nov 6, 2019)

Len said:


> It's not just if you post a reply. Just sitting on a page it will auto-update with new posts at the bottom - even if you're looking at page 1 and the new replies should be on page 99.




This describes the problem exactly.

Cant say that I noticed it before the last couple of day.


----------



## SkidAce (Nov 6, 2019)

So basically, I was n a thread that people were constantly responding to.  I started seeing their posts, let';s say I was on page 4, listed at the bottom and saying "posted 3 minutes ago" etc.

When I got past those (still on page 4 mind you) and was at the very bottom, I saw there were 10 pages to the remainder of the conversation.

Hit the button for page 5, and saw posts from yesterday.

So current, recent posts are adding themselves to whatever page you are on, instead of at the end.

Makes for a confusing convo.

(I am on Chrome).


----------



## Umbran (Nov 6, 2019)

Len said:


> It's not just if you post a reply. Just sitting on a page it will auto-update with new posts at the bottom - even if you're looking at page 1 and the new replies should be on page 99.




Weird.  For me, it does not auto-update and show things on the page I am viewing.  It pops up a message telling me that there are new posts, and asks if I'd like to see them.  If I click, I am taken to the end of the thread.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Nov 6, 2019)

That _"new messages have been posted"_ notice no longer appears for me, though it did as of a few days ago. Now the new posts just automagically appear on whatever page of the thread I'm reading, just as SkidAce describes.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 6, 2019)

We upgraded to the latest software version in the last week.


----------



## Undrave (Nov 6, 2019)

SkidAce said:


> So basically, I was n a thread that people were constantly responding to.  I started seeing their posts, let';s say I was on page 4, listed at the bottom and saying "posted 3 minutes ago" etc.
> 
> When I got past those (still on page 4 mind you) and was at the very bottom, I saw there were 10 pages to the remainder of the conversation.
> 
> ...




Yes, it is quite confusing. A weird design choice if you ask me.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 6, 2019)

Same thing Facebook does, I think. Fairly standard these days.


----------



## Hriston (Nov 6, 2019)

It’s actually very annoying. I’ll be reading a post and suddenly it gets bumped by new posts coming in below it, and I have to scroll back up to find my place. This is in addition to the fact that it temporarily puts the thread out of sequence, which is also not desirable.


----------



## Umbran (Nov 6, 2019)

Theo R Cwithin said:


> That _"new messages have been posted"_ notice no longer appears for me, though it did as of a few days ago. Now the new posts just automagically appear on whatever page of the thread I'm reading, just as SkidAce describes.




That really is weird, because I see the notices still today.  I am on Firefox while browsing from work.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 6, 2019)

Might interact with different browsers differently.


----------



## Len (Nov 6, 2019)

Umbran said:


> That really is weird, because I see the notices still today.  I am on Firefox while browsing from work.



I’m also using Firefox but I get posts appearing automatically with no notice.


----------



## Umbran (Nov 6, 2019)

That's bizarre.


----------



## Salthorae (Nov 6, 2019)

Umbran said:


> Weird.  For me, it does not auto-update and show things on the page I am viewing.  It pops up a message telling me that there are new posts, and asks if I'd like to see them.  If I click, I am taken to the end of the thread.




I used to get the "new messages have been posted" on Chrome but now I don't and I have the same experience. 

I'm on page 4 of 5, posts being added to the bottom are showing up on page 4 as they're added, and then when I go to page 5 I see them again.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 6, 2019)

Just a side note — this isn’t a “if enough people complain it will change” situation. It’s how our forum software works. It’s not something I have any power over.


----------



## SkidAce (Nov 7, 2019)

I understand @Morrus , but I don think its really intended behavior, the software people may have borked up the newest version.


----------



## SkidAce (Nov 7, 2019)

I know its not your fault, and never meant for it to seem that way.

On the other hand...this just cant be the intended behavior.





A post pops up from a moment ago onto page 20 of a 29 page thread.

Somethings up, and this is the only place I know of to discuss it.


----------

